# A3 from HELL



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Think you might like this one, not only does it show the damaging affects of a popular coating but also how hard it is to remove, on arrival for viewing I was gobsmacked at the state of it but once work started it was just a sheer drop in mental forgiveness for those that do things like this.

Anyway on with the job in hand.

A few arrival shots prior to work commencing.
































































Yes, its sprayable vinyl (wont say which one, if there are more than one) and removal wasn't exactly easy, plenty of tardis and other grease and grime busting chemicals.

But what had the coating done to the paint, well take a look.





































I think you get the jist, now what i assume is the reason for the catastrophe in the first place, other than the obvious colour change.










Wait for it.










Hold on.










getting there.










Almost.

Oh ok then.









































































Even some broken paint on the bumper.



















Round the other side.









































































Now the shocking realism to this is that the owner had a budget, and that barely stretched to 2 days, so it was finger out and crack on.
































































Now understandably this wasn't going to be overwhelming, single stage with Rotex using both forced drive and eccentric was the quickest way to cut and refine in one simple step.





































It was all then finished off with a couple of coats Defiance Spray Sealant.


























































































































































It was a far stretch to get this something like and it was a challenge but as you can see a very different car indeed.

Thanks for checking.

*​


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i guess you know who was the butcher.....the first state fo car was awful...
Top work even in 2 days...well done Russ


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Terrific work in the time given. in my limited experience (mainly TT's and A4's) Audi paint is notoriously hard, so a huge effort :thumb:

Great results. I am sure the owner was over the moon.:argie:

Ben


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking turn around...:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks good nice result.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That was quite impressive, to leave a car looking like that is......well i would be fuming if i was the owner. Top work though Russ, very nicely done indeed. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - amazing work for a two day turn around, especially with the paint being so poor - plus VAG paint to address as well, so hard as nails to correct :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Errr....I am unable to come to grips with the state of the car when it landed. I mean what the......

Great job given the shortage of time.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great job in a short space of time.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work Russ, truly awful before pics. No doubt you relaxed after that with beer n bab


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cracking job you did. Looks fantastic. Well done.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A marvellous job Russ.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You turned a skip back to a car, epic work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Disastrous looked, a fantastic job is done:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

oh my days....that was a pig

looks nice and shiney now,,and got rid of all them nasty holograms as well

bet the owner was very happy

another winner


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments chaps, appreciated, it was a bit of a mess but soldier on we do.



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work Russ, truly awful before pics. No doubt you relaxed after that with beer n bab


Shaun this is an everyday occurrence not only with work but beer and bab as well.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

butchered wasn't the word, great save.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Great turn around on that...one question though how much of the marring etc was actually caused by trying to get the "coating" off...i dont see how the coating alone would have caused that sort of damage.

Bet the owner was over the moon when they came to pick the car up.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work,no doubt.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A shocking amount of damage for such a new car and a shockingly good transformation


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Good job you know what your at Russ Looks proper now mate.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work, car looked a mess before


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

What a mess! Amazing work for the time you had!

Chris


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Great turn around on that...one question though how much of the marring etc was actually caused by trying to get the "coating" off...i dont see how the coating alone would have caused that sort of damage.
> 
> Bet the owner was over the moon when they came to pick the car up.


The main issue with it besides the obvious butchery of which i am certain was there prior to being spray wrapped is the affect the solvents of the spray vinyl had on the paint itself, I stayed well clear of applying this product simply because i couldn't get a ********** answer from them about whether or not the solvents would affect the paint beneath.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhhh right sorry misunderstood. So basically it was plasti dipped (or similar) and that's what's mullered the paint!

I have always though it was more than a bit iffy doing a whole car, yeah the odd component or grille but not the whole car. It smells noxious enough as it is. 

Was the owner chuffed?


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

I assume this was from Plastidip?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A good turnaround given the time constraints:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crikey, ill certainly not be using that stuff again

ill have to agree with you that it does damage the paint.

i sprayed quite a few bits with the branded stuff, in matt black, mainly over chrome, and plastic chromed badges / trim, when it came time to remove, it removed all the plastic chrome coating, and even left pitting in the plastic, so theres something very harmful in it


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Was the owner chuffed?


he was mate yeah, didnt think it could turn out like it did



ianFRST said:


> crikey, ill certainly not be using that stuff again
> 
> ill have to agree with you that it does damage the paint.
> 
> i sprayed quite a few bits with the branded stuff, in matt black, mainly over chrome, and plastic chromed badges / trim, when it came time to remove, it removed all the plastic chrome coating, and even left pitting in the plastic, so theres something very harmful in it


:thumb:


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

I have seen this a lot on various surfaces when using any of these coatings. They are working on formulas specific for automotive applications, but they were not designed for it. They will damage plastics and paint....great restoration and here's hoping that people educate themselves before destroying there vehicles with this junk.


----------

